# American Media LLC Sells Mr. Olympia and Muscle & Fitness



## *Bio* (Feb 15, 2020)

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/american-media-llc-announces-sale-of-mr-olympia-and-muscle--fitness-301005362.html


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 15, 2020)

It's too bad Arnold didn't buy it.  That would have been interesting!


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 15, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> It's too bad Arnold didn't buy it.  That would have been interesting!



That would be interesting, but it sounds like the new owner has good intentions and knows what he is doing.

p.s. BIO did you check out the back pics/x-rays I added to my back surgery thread?


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 16, 2020)

The Mr Olympia needs so much work. Hopefully they can improve it.


----------



## odin (Feb 16, 2020)

I read the new owner is a big fan of female bodybuilding. It was making a return anyway but it will be good to see what he can do to improve things.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 17, 2020)

odin said:


> I read the new owner is a big fan of female bodybuilding. It was making a return anyway but it will be good to see what he can do to improve things.



GREAT to hear! I was a huge fan of female bodybuilding in its prime.


----------



## GearPro (Feb 19, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> The Mr Olympia needs so much work. Hopefully they can improve it.



I feel like competitive bodybuilding generally needs to be rethought and reworked from the ground up, including the Olympia. It’s a bit of a hodgepodged clusterfuck at just about every level, now. It kinda needs someone that can take the reigns and force some change at a functional level across the entire industry.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 21, 2020)

GearPro said:


> I feel like competitive bodybuilding generally needs to be rethought and reworked from the ground up, including the Olympia. It’s a bit of a hodgepodged clusterfuck at just about every level, now. It kinda needs someone that can take the reigns and force some change at a functional level across the entire industry.



Agreed, the competitive side of the sport has gotten stale over the past few years and its time to stand back and regroup.


----------



## Viking (Mar 28, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> The Mr Olympia needs so much work. Hopefully they can improve it.



Hopefully it even happens this year! Not sure how competitors are going to get the chance to qualify unless this virus outbreaks calms down by summer. They may have to offer many special invites this year to get a full lineup.


----------



## Sully (Mar 29, 2020)

Viking said:


> Hopefully it even happens this year! Not sure how competitors are going to get the chance to qualify unless this virus outbreaks calms down by summer. They may have to offer many special invites this year to get a full lineup.



It’s likely there won’t be one this year.


----------

